# Die Freien Völker suchen weitere Spieler



## quweridon (15. November 2010)

----------


----------



## quweridon (18. November 2010)

Die Suche ist weiterhin aktuell.

Informiert euch auf unserer HP, sprecht uns an und lernt uns kennen.

Liebe Grüße
Quweridon - Die Freien Völker


----------



## quweridon (26. November 2010)

Wir suchen weiterhin nette Spieler für gemeinsame Abenteuer.


----------



## Casp (26. November 2010)

Mindestalter? Matt, bis dahin hat sich alles gut angehört..


----------



## quweridon (1. Dezember 2010)

Ja, wir setzen ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren voraus.


----------



## quweridon (8. Dezember 2010)

Immer noch auf der Suche


----------



## quweridon (30. Dezember 2010)

Unsere Suche ist immer noch aktuell.

Aktuell sind wir über 90 individuelle Spieler in unserer schönen Gilde.


----------



## quweridon (4. Februar 2011)

Auch im neuen Jahr sind wir auf der Suche.

Aktuell sind wir über 100 Mitglieder in eine großen und fantastischen Community. 

Schaut noch heute bei uns vorbei und informiert euch über die freien Völker.


----------



## quweridon (9. April 2011)

Ein kleines Update

1. Gilde auf Gildenstufe 25 des Realms EU-Proudmoore.
Wir gehören mittlerweile zu den größten Gilden des Servers.

Schaut auf unserer Webpräsenz vorbei um mehr über uns zu erfahren.

www.die-freien-voelker.de


----------

